# switching food for dandruff



## halofive (Mar 22, 2010)

we got Mia back and she has a bad dandruff problem. from everything that i have read and discussed with other ppl, it seams to be her food. we are giving her pedigree. from everything that i have read this seems to be the worst mistake that we have made in my dogs life. so now i am leaning to get her.....

natural balance,
wellness, or
canidae

tho i dont know if one of these three will help with the dandruff/cause new problems due to her digestive system being use to the pedigree. does anyone have a better suggestion for dandruff control.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Canidae is an excellent food, IMO. I used it for my dogs, when I had them. As for the dandruff problem... she needs a really good, hot oatmeal bath (they make oatmeal shampoo for dogs with dry skin), and you need a really good moisturizer (conditioner). Yes, dogs need conditioner for their coats too. You can go to your local PetSmart or PetCo or you could check with your local groomers and they can help you with a brand and prices. For the best results, she should be bathed at least once a week during the transition to a new food, and continue this until you notice the dry skin is receding (easing up). Then, you can go back to a normal grooming schedule, which would be approximately every two weeks, or how ever often you deem necessary. Keep us posted on what you find, and how Mia does with this transition. Thank you for asking for advice, and remember, we're always here to help!


----------



## halofive (Mar 22, 2010)

well i got her Sentry flea and tick shampoo w/ oatmeal. i dont know if this brand is any good or not but i want to start flea and tick maintenance since we let her hang out in the back yard. is this ok to use? should i use this in conjunction with a conditioner or just switch her shampoo all together


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

well, you want just a plain oatmeal shampoo and a good conditioner, but this should suffice for now, especially if money is tight and you haven't switched foods yet.


----------



## ATEXAN (Feb 11, 2010)

Wellness is the best food it is expensive though. All you need to do is add 1 tablespoon flax seed oil with the food and it will clear right up.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

fish oil or flax seed is great for coats. and don't give baths too often especially if she already is havin skin issues. flea shampoos seem to be a little more harsh so unless she is having flea issues now i suggest finding a moisturising oatmeal shampoo. as for which food is better- i'm not positive altho i have heard good things about wellness and know people that swear by canidae.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

All good advice and I would go with canidae dog food and give fish oil once a day. You can buy the fish oil tablets that are 1,000 mg and one once a day and that should help. Pedigree is not the best food in the world and I have seen many dogs have coat issues with it.
don't over do it with a flea and tick shampoo and I agree a good oatmeal based shampoo is good but not too often as it will dry out the coat. You should see coat improvement in about 4-6 weeks it takes a while so don't give up.


----------



## halofive (Mar 22, 2010)

should i use a conditioner in conjunction with the oatmeal bath? thank you all so very much for the input. im not totally ignorant when it comes to dogs, but i havent had one since i was a kid. even still i never had a pittie either. but i am 100% in love with the breed. i am getting a puppy very soon jus trying to get in as much facts and research as i can.


----------

